# Rainbow Cat



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Just my boy, sleeping this afternoon. A rainbow shows up and we get a magical little moment <333



And then he woke up .... Nyan cat, ACTIVATE


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

That is an amazing, beautiful picture. And a lovely cat, to boot!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That is fantastic! It's a great moment to have captured.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow...I love photos like these. This reminds me of a morning where I put guinea pigs in a a rainbow, and took photos. I also got my sister into it.


----------

